# Slowly getting diet right.... i think?...



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

28 years old, 6ft 2" tall, 14 stone and have been training since the start of the year.

9am - 50g whey protein shake mixed with 50g oats, creatine cee, l glutamine

9:30am - training

11:00 - 50g whey protein shake mixed with 50g oats, creatine cee, l glutamine and maltodextrin

12pm - 5 eggs (minus 2 yolks) 2 wholemeal toast

3pm - jacket potatoe + tuna

6pm - chicken breasts x2 and pasta

9pm - chicken and veg. 2 omega 3 tabs

Sleep - 50g cnp pro pep, l glutamine + 2 table spoons of nat peanut butter. (was also thinking of adding 50g oats to this aswell?)

Havnt worked out the stats properly yet, but im intaking about 285g of protein. Im trying to add bulk, but cant eat no more so started taking fine oats in my shakes.

Am i on the right track?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Its getting there.

- Have oatmeal with milk for breakie instead of oats in the shake

- Postworkout you dont need oats, only malto

- Re the 12pm meal, i would personally change this to something like chicken and rice with veg, add a few eggs in your breakie

- 6pm meal - add some veg

- Take multi vits etc with breakie

- Sleep - you dont need oats

- 9pm meal add some potatoe or rice there


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Also put a tablespoon of olive oil in each of your meals such as chicken etc


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

If you are bulking then yes you do want oats on your "sleep" time. As they are slow releasing carbohydrates and will feed the body throughout the night.

Willsey - Why do you suggest not having oats in a shaker for breakfast? I've always done this and never found it to be a problem.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Goose said:


> If you are bulking then yes you do want oats on your "sleep" time. As they are slow releasing carbohydrates and will feed the body throughout the night.
> 
> Willsey - Why do you suggest not having oats in a shaker for breakfast? I've always done this and never found it to be a problem.


Barely any difference. I just go for oatmeal with 300ml of milk so i get the milk in there aswell.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I still have the milk just mix the oats, isolate protein in a shaker with semi skimmed milk and shake away.


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Aright lads, il mix my first shake with semi skimmed milk instead of water then, and also continue to take oats in my last shake before bed... as i along with goose think that its ok if your on a bulk?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

steve_b21 said:


> Aright lads, il mix my first shake with semi skimmed milk instead of water then, and also continue to take oats in my last shake before bed... as i along with goose think that its ok if your on a bulk?


Yeah will be fine. I didnt personally but then I had 300 to 400g of potatoe about 9.30pm then went to bed so i only had pure protein when i woke up in the night

Try with oats. If you find that your putting on body fat then cut the oats from this drink


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Should i leave the oats in my pwo shake? taking in account im on a bulk.

or should i take them out, and mix shake with malto? as oats may decrease the protein intake speed?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

steve_b21 said:


> Should i leave the oats in my pwo shake? taking in account im on a bulk.
> 
> or should i take them out, and mix shake with malto? as oats may decrease the protein intake speed?


Post workout shake you need a fast acting carb such as malto or dextrose so I would personally leave the oats out


----------

